# Amazon & Stupidphone



## Packerjohn (Aug 4, 2022)

Received an email that I have received 2 items from Amazon.  I have been informed that they are in a lockbox in a local Shell Gas Station.  I can get my purchases by going there with my stupidphone.  The problem is:

1. I need the "Amazon Shopping App."
2. To get the app, I need to verify my Apple ID and my password.
3. They do not match and I am locked out of my account.
4. The purchases sit in the Amazon lockbox and the circus in town just goes on and on.

I have said it before.  Technology will not only make many people without jobs; it will drive some folks, like me, insane.  I am seriously considering never to buy from Amazon again.  What ever happened to deliveries to my post office box?  Maybe Amazon just got too big for it's britches?


----------



## Jace (Aug 4, 2022)

Wow!   Good Luck!

I struggle with new technology, too.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Aug 4, 2022)

The last time I ordered from Amazon it was delivered to the wrong house.  Just a couple of houses up the street from me.  Of course, my neighbors opened the box and saw everything I had ordered.  They did have the courtesy to deliver it to me though so I just thanked them for that.  It really isn't that hard for the delivery person to get the house number right.

Amazon is a retail bully.  And yes, I think they have gotten too big for their britches.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 4, 2022)

I watch people struggle with those lock box  things all the time ........both customers and delivery people putting packages in....
what i do not see the point is IF you order a few items lets say 3 .... and then you get 3 deliveries ...
 if away from home you get the chore of trying to be there for each item.......... why can't  online places ( not just Amazon) ship things together.   

My son had  Amazon items delivered to the locker type system and Amazon had them in 3 different lock box  locations ...... a total of 5 miles apart. 
had expensive stuff left at door and some item that was not very much they decided to put into a locker............ 
last one said was delivered but showed up days after that maybe was at someone else house or something....

i do not use Amazon, Myself ......... but is it a choice you make to have them put in lockers ? 
instead of home delivery or is it just luck of the draw .....


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 5, 2022)

As time goes on, I like Amazon less and less.  No, it's not the prices and it's not what they sell.  It is about their deliveries.  Let's say you order 1 DVD.  You just don't know how it is going to arrive.  I would like it to arrive in my mail box but maybe this is no longer "trendy" for Amazon.  They could ship it via FedEx.  I opted to go to a delivery place but I found out that I need an app on my phone.  No more; I have learned my lesson.

As for those lockboxes, they might be trendy for those people with phone addictions, but it's not for me.  I always thought that technology is suppose to make our lives better.  I think it is making it more and more complex as the years go by.  Just getting a cup of coffee and a burger at McDonald's now has become  complex.  I still go to the counter and order but I see the vast majority of people just love ordering on their  "computer stands".  Now, for the lazy people who can't/wouldn't shop in person there is curbside pickup.   I wonder what they will dream up next month?


----------



## Jules (Aug 5, 2022)

Considering the number of porch pirates, I can understand the Amazon lock boxes.  

Yesterday we had a large box dropped at our front door - no knock or ringing of the doorbell.  We have a ring doorbell which alerted movement, except wicked winds had given false alerts all morning.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 5, 2022)

neighbor is a big Amazon shopper and we are located close to a distribution place i guess she ordered items for an upcoming bday ...so no rush

woke up at 4 am with a guy on her porch dogs going crazy and 1 item was being delivered.... next one came at 9 pm creepy in my book


----------



## Devi (Nov 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> 2. To get the app, I need to verify my Apple ID and my password.
> 3. They do not match and I am locked out of my account.


Anything else aside, that's the problem right there. Were you given more than one try to input the correct information?


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Received an email that I have received 2 items from Amazon. I have been informed that they are in a lockbox in a local Shell Gas Station. I can get my purchases by going there with my stupidphone.


Are these things you ordered from Amazon?  If not ignore all, delete, and click on nothing.

If so you are over my IT head, others will know better.  Best of luck with it.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 24, 2022)

I have given up on Amazon, mostly because of delivery hassles and limitations. It just isn't convenient any more.

Also, as you say, they insist you're not you. Crazy.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 24, 2022)

i don't have any problems with my smart phone, but i also rarely order anything from Amazon.  given the comments on here, i guess i made the right decision...


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 24, 2022)

I don't mean to get more confusions going, maybe your situation is different in Canada, but I've never needed any kind of app to order and receive items from Amazon.  
I just use my Amazon account page on my regular PC.  
And while they do use a variety of delivery services, the items are delivered to my residence (except when one was 'left on back porch' that didn't exist...)


----------



## Knight (Nov 24, 2022)

@Packerjohn
Technology is great. Selecting to have something delivered to a lock box instead of your home address will get it to you exactly how you requested. Then if you don't pick it up technology kicks in again as explained in the last paragraph. 


Instead of having a package delivered to your home or business address, you can have it delivered to an Amazon Hub Locker location and collect your package at a time that suits you.

When your package arrives at the Locker, we'll send you a delivery confirmation email with instructions on how to pick up at the Locker. The email includes the address and opening times for the Locker.

Collect your package within three calendar days. If you don't collect your package within this time, we'll take back the package and give you a refund.


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2022)

Got an Amazon delivery yesterday.  Don't know how long it was outside as I didn't hear the truck.

The delivery status said "Handed directly to person."  Liar, liar, pants on fire!  Didn't even ring the doorbell and run.

Neither item bore much resemblance to the description on the site.  Neither will serve my needs. Both are going back. Sigh.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2022)

We're very fortunate that Amazon and other deliveries go through our condo security desk. They have a
room for parcels received. 

If we were still in a house, I don't know if I'd use Amazon quite so much.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 18, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Received an email that I have received 2 items from Amazon.  I have been informed that they are in a lockbox in a local Shell Gas Station.  I can get my purchases by going there with my stupidphone.  The problem is:
> 
> 1. I need the "Amazon Shopping App."
> 2. To get the app, I need to verify my Apple ID and my password.
> ...


I stopped buying from Amazon about two years ago. Too many of their links on their pages are traps to automatically enroll you in the their ridiculous Prime nonsense.  They trapped me one time. it took forever for my bank to get the damn charge canceled.  I use Ebay now.  Sellers there are rated, and I have had no problems so far.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 18, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Received an email that I have received 2 items from Amazon.  I have been informed that they are in a lockbox in a local Shell Gas Station.  I can get my purchases by going there with my stupidphone.  The problem is:
> 
> 1. I need the "Amazon Shopping App."
> 2. To get the app, I need to verify my Apple ID and my password.
> ...


This is why I don't mind paying for a PMB (Private Mailbox) no lost packages, mail or checks. And they really love their jobs. The four ladies that work there.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 18, 2022)

There isn’t a week that goes by that I don’t get an Amazon delivery. Around Christmas time there are several boxes a day delivered!  Occasionally there’s problem of some kind but I’ll trade a late or problematic delivery for having to actually head to the crowded shopping centers any day!


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 18, 2022)

I haven't had problems with Amazon deliveries, at my new condo they leave them at my door which is awesome.  But, I've ordered a recliner lift chair which apparently will arrive in two boxes (I'll have to put it together).  From the reviews it sounds like one of the boxes will be rather heavy.  I hope they don't put a heavy box exactly in front of the door and trap me in or out.  I might have to learn to use task rabbit, I better look for a youtube on how to do that.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 18, 2022)

I purchase a lot of things from Amazon. I have been for about fifteen years. I have very few if any complaints. Great customer service. I have also had packages left at the wrong address but that is the carriers fault. FedEx is the worst. They actually hung a bag with my package in it up in a tree way up my mile long driveway. They have also been know to pile packages at my mailbox which is also a mile up my driveway. UPS is better but not by much. By the way Amazon itself does not deliver in my area so I have no experience concerning that. JMO


----------



## Jules (Dec 18, 2022)

@HoneyNut   I hope you’re home the day the recliner arrives. 

It may be worth it to pay someone to come put the chair together for you.  Editing - I just looked up Task Rabbit and see that’s a site to hire someone local.


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 18, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Received an email that I have received 2 items from Amazon.  I have been informed that they are in a lockbox in a local Shell Gas Station.  I can get my purchases by going there with my stupidphone.  The problem is:
> 
> 1. I need the "Amazon Shopping App."
> 2. To get the app, I need to verify my Apple ID and my password.
> ...


Call Amazon customer service and talk to a human being. In my experience they can be very helpful.


----------



## Mitch86 (Jan 6, 2023)

I buy all my consumer goods from Amazon and have most of my money invested in Amazon stock for YEARS!  I am very happy with my purchases and my investment.  If a product is bad. Amazon always makes good with a refund or a replacement.

I even buy all my food from Amazon's Whole Foods subsidiary.


----------



## kburra (Saturday at 1:37 AM)

Me I just love shopping in SHOPS!!


----------



## hearlady (Saturday at 3:30 AM)

I use Amazon only when I can't get an item anywhere else. 
My children receive packages about  every day! 
I know it's great for homebound and special circumstances but geez they got paper towels!


----------



## Myrtle (Saturday at 6:44 AM)

I sometimes joke that Amazon owns me. I use them for things that make sense and I watch the prices very carefully. I have used the lockers when I knew I couldn’t be home and that’s worked well for me. But I have always had to choose locker delivery. Amazon didn’t choose it for me. Usually I make a point of being home when there will be a delivery.

Amazon has a warehouse here locally now and delivery is almost always by an Amazon driver in an Amazon van and has been much better than UPS.   Porch pirates do follow the delivery trucks around Christmas.


----------

